# Onan P218 Crankshaft/Flywheel Key



## BrownCoatSgt (Apr 26, 2011)

Not good! The key connecting the crank to the flywheel sheared and at least part of it is still in the crank key way. What came out is 2 pieces, one that is 2.5 inches long, and maybe 1/8 x 3/8 and appears to be the part that would be in the flywheel key way. The other, is a much shorter half moon shaped piece of key that came out of the outside (rear) end of the slot. To further muck up the issue, I cannot even see the outline of the crank key slot, so I am unsure what exactly the key should look like, and where/how to apply some pressure to try and get it out. So, my question is, what exact shape is the key supposed to be? The manual shows a 3/8 x 3/8 x 2.5 square key. But, if so, where did the half moon shape come from? And, how in heck do I get the old piece out?!
Thanks!!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Think a couple pictures of what things look like would be helpful. For me, been too long since I've had a flywheel off an old Onan to recall what it was like.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its possible its a half moon key - most flywheel keys are a small square type tho - it should be fairly easy to remove because its a lighter material designed to break.

I take it its a horizontal shaft motor? You might need to remove the motor to get a better view. The flywheel also needs to removed.


----------



## BrownCoatSgt (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry I am slow responding. Thanks for the feedback guys! I tried taking pictures but no luck as my camera blurs things too bad at that close a range to make them worth while. I will be honest, I am still not sure what the correct answer is. But, I used a combination of a woodruff key and a square, and made it work. I have used it for a couple of hours, so it seems to be good to go at the moment.

Thanks again!


----------

